#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Солнцееды

## Сигизмунд

Поискал на яндексе про солнцеедов, но нашел лишь несколько неподробных статей. Написано что люди реально могут обходиться без еды и воды годами. В одной статье мельком упоминалось о пути достижения такого состояния - это очищение разума от бессистемных мыслей, избавление от отрицательных чувств и эмоций, доброжелательность ко всему окружающему миру и созерцание процессов в организме. То есть напоминает практику буддизма.
Ещё там было написано, что такие люди являются уже не людьми - их органы функционируют по иным законам. То есть они переродились в другом теле, не до конца умерев в этом - такое у меня сложилось впечатление.

Вопрос - всё это реально? И если да, то что это за существа (если не люди). И вообще почему так мало об этом известно, может у кого есть более подробные данные?

----------


## Банзай

Есть многое, Горацио на свете, что и не снилось нашим мудрецам (с).
Однако, какое это имеет отношение к реализации ума?

----------


## Yuki

ИМХО, Рон Хаббарт сказал: верный способ заработать денег - придумать новую религию (не цитата).

----------


## Ассаджи

Случаи "неедения" 
http://niejedzenie.info/ruski/ http://breatharian.info/
описаны и в католической традиции
http://www.catholic-forum.com/saints/define87.htm
и в цигун
http://livingonlight.org/EN/articles/bigu_research.html
и у буддистов
http://livingonlight.org/EN/amboflight/xu_fang.html

В йогической терминологии эта сверхспособность (иддхи) достигается так:




> 30. [Благодаря санъяме] на гортани устраняются голод и жажда.
> 
> Под языком [находится] хорда, под ней – горло, за ним – гортань. Благодаря санъяме на ней голод и жажда более не причиняют беспокойства [йогину]. 
> 
> http://psylib.org.ua/books/patanja/ostru/txt07.htm


Это явление, как и способность обходиться без сна, относится к сверхспособностям (иддхи) святых:
http://www.csun.edu/edpsy/Gowan/chpt3bz.html
http://www.csun.edu/edpsy/Gowan/contentz.html

В Махасаччака сутте описывается нечто подобное:




> "I thought: 'Suppose I were to practice going altogether without food.' Then devas came to me and said, 'Dear sir, please don't practice going altogether without food. If you go altogether without food, we'll infuse divine nourishment in through your pores, and you will survive on that.' I thought, 'If I were to claim to be completely fasting while these devas are infusing divine nourishment in through my pores, I would be lying.' So I dismissed them, saying, 'Enough.'


http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon...mn036-tb0.html

Стремление к сверхспособностям как самоцели небезопасно, например, в случае солнцеедения бывают случаи, когда люди умирают от недоедания: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/453661.stm

----------


## Вао

Эх кто-бы меня научил питаться солнечными лучами. О как надоели эти обеды, ужины......  :Mad:

----------


## Kamla

Вот ещё ссылочка,прямо указания к действию..
http://asmk.narod.ru/sun.html

----------


## Вао

Вот стишок написал про солнцеедов.

Долой колбаску и сосиськи,
Долой салаты и морковь,
Мы солнцееды, мы солнцееды,
Мы солнечные лучи едим.

З/Ы/ И все таки трудно поверить, что возможно такое. :Frown:

----------


## Ондрий

> З/Ы/ И все таки трудно поверить, что возможно такое.


Запросто! Называется фотосинтез. Широко распространен у подавляющего большинства представителей флоры.

----------


## Вао

> Запросто! Называется фотосинтез. Широко распространен у подавляющего большинства представителей флоры.


Вы хотите сказать, что у людей солнцеедов в организме происходит реакция фотосинтеза?  :Confused:

----------


## Ондрий

> Вы хотите сказать, что у людей солнцеедов в организме происходит реакция фотосинтеза?


я про травку, а не про людей  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

> Эх кто-бы меня научил питаться солнечными лучами. О как надоели эти обеды, ужины......



Рекомендую устроиться на стрессовую работу с ненормированным графиком, резкая потеря в весе гарантирована!  :Cool:

----------


## Вао

> Рекомендую устроиться на стрессовую работу с ненормированным графиком, резкая потеря в весе гарантирована!


Аня спасибо за добрый совет.  :Smilie:   пожалуй солнечными лучами питаться все же романтичней.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

О! Вы наверняка смотрели передачу про нашу кубанскую бабушку, которая как бы ничего не ест? Ну это знаменитость Российского масштаба. Так вот 2 наших ребят из Кагью снимали у ней флэт. Один говорит, я думал, что человек достигший такого уровня будет такой духовный, а она , типа, ругается и все такое. Ну вобщем впечатления мощи духа не производит. И еще они видели как она картошку варила, но как ела не видели. Так что походу они скорее просто очень мало едят. Это тоже хорошо, но не совсем то ИМХО.

----------


## Артем Абрамов

http://prilchel.livejournal.com/ - заходите в гости.

----------


## Вао

2 Артем Абрамов.

Рад слышать, что все идет хорошо.  Так я не понял соки и воду вы пьёте или нет?

----------


## Kamla

Артем, а на счет трансформирования пищи, (какой именно?), в свет, можно поподробнее? Это тело так само себя проявляет, или же у вас есть передача в эту практику?
И что вы делали со 2-го мая по 31,тож ничего не ели? только соки?
У вас тело ещё не начало лотосами пахнуть? Всмысле запах тела должен измениться, должен стать приятным как у жителей небес.

----------


## Вао

2 Артем Абрамов.

А при помощи, каких упражнений вам удалось накопить столько энергии в нижнем даньтяне, что даже пища стала не нужна?

----------


## Артем Абрамов

Таши делек, друзья!

Про еду (неедение). Был вегетарианцем долго, впоследствии стал веганом. Немного побыл сыроедом. Попутно возникло ощущение, что физическая пища телу не необходима. Изучал материал (сайты про праноедов, книг Джасмухин), изучал себя... Наконец решил замутить ретрит, в котором и перешёл на "питание светом". Как перешёл? Медитировал на Пустоте, как на корне всех Дхарм. В том числе и физического тела тоже. Пришло ясное осознание, что физ.пища, как удовольствие только ЗАГРУБЛЯЕТ человеческую природу, мешает проявиться вере в себя как в божественное творение. Отринул парадигму "не буду есть=умру". С первого апреля 2006 года до первого мая не ел ничего. Пил соки и воду. Да и то - по привычке. Сильна, доложу я вам, привычка тянуть всё в рот :Smilie: )) Холодильник манит, сулит удовольствия... тут важно крепить осознанность и не ломаться. С мая стал экспериментировать (медитировал, задавал вопросы) с едой. Пришёл к выводу, что овощи и фрукты, как маленькие аккумуляторы Праны - тот разумный компромисс между желанием жевать вкусности и не утруждать организм производством килограммов кала (простите). Яблоко в день - в охотку, только чтобы не сидеть дураком за столом, где все едят.  Попутно экспериментировал с РэйКи ("заряжал" воду, она становится мягче и вкуснее - структурированная, как талая). 

ДаньТянь я никак не тренировал. Важен принцип "воздастся вам по вере вашей". Я медитирую так: просто ложусь и позволяю Пране питать моё тело самым гармоничным образом. Не вмешиваюсь. Просто ПРИНИМАЮ. Всё происходит само. 

Побочных эффектов нет. Волосы не выпадают, зубы не шатаются, на клиента Бухенвальда я не похож (рост 181, вес 82-81).

По поводу трансформации пищи в свет. Это вычитано у Джасмухин в книге "Праническое питание" (есть мнение, что прочтение этой книги уже само по себе есть ПЕРЕДАЧА на практику праноедения). Суть в том, что всё проявленное физически, в своём эфирном "корне" имеет Прану. А уж если мы взялись "дружить" с Праной, то теоретически можем управлять ею как пожелаем.  И внутри собственного тела можем разложить любую пищу (даже отравленную) на первоэлементы (разные виды Пран). Этакий "Ясный Свет в желудке"
Видимо, практика Тела Света, имеет те же основы - управление Пранами, составляющими грубую "физику".

Про запах лотосов. Пота стало отделяться очень мало. Даже в жару, даже при нагрузках.

Вообще же, я ещё не в праве о чём-то говорить сильно утвердительно, ибо нахожусь в стадии экспериментов. Сочетаю праноедение и РэйКи, пытаюсь понять как это взаимодействует. Провожу какие-то сложносочинённые медитации с дыханием... Ищу, в общем... 
Последнее время, стали приходить мысли, что моя затея с праноедением имеет под собой "гнилую" почву приобретения сиддх... 
Разбираюсь в себе пока, короче.

Виш ми лак.

----------


## kirava

> . Пришло ясное осознание, что физ.пища, как удовольствие только ЗАГРУБЛЯЕТ человеческую природу...


Цитаты из  жизнеописания Миларепы, полный текст тут:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=338

"Я обрадовался возможности иметь пищу, которую едят обыкновенные люди, и вкусив ее, испытал приятное чувство сытости. У меня поднялось настроение, и я с большим усердием продолжал медитировать. Я ощутил особый подъем духа, который никогда не испытывал раньше...

...Таким образом, здесь полностью подтвердилась правильность моей веры в учение Мантраяны, в котором утверждается, что истинное трансцендентное знание можно получить при правильном попечении о своем теле, не отказываясь от питательной пищи и удобной одежды..." 

Странно что Будда не смог перейти на праноедение за 6 лет и совсем исхудал без еды, а обычные люди  наивно верят, что бросив потреблять питательную пищу останутся в конце здоровыми...

----------


## Аньезка

Артём, берегите себя, пожалуйста!

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

А я сейчас использую еду для смещения ТС, если непоесть в такие состояния можно попасть! А потом если съесть какой углевод вообще так плющит...

----------


## Kamla

Артём,ай рили виш ю лак!

Хотелось бы спросить вас вот ещё о чем. Насколько физически насыщен ваш образ жизни? Мне интересно как несиловые занятия спортом сочетаются с питьём воды и соков? И сколько в таком случае их пить, так как если спорт , боюсь придётся целых 2 лт. уже..или как вы думаете?

----------


## ТатьянаЖадан

> Поискал на яндексе про солнцеедов, но нашел лишь несколько неподробных статей. 
> 
> что это за существа (если не люди). И вообще почему так мало об этом известно, может у кого есть более подробные данные?


*Скачать  С РАПИДЫ все статьи с фото о солнцееде-целителе Николае Николаевиче Долгоруком и его последователях-солнцеедах (3 Mb) http://rapidshare.com/files/12029015...ateli.rar.html

С уважением, Татьяна Жадан, психолог-целитель, 
последовательница Николая Николаевича Долгорукого - 
с 20 июня 2005 перешла на солнечную, пространственную энергию и жидкое питание, 
построила пирамиду, в 2006 году смотрела на Солнце до 5-6 часов*

----------


## Сергей Муай

> с 20 июня 2005 перешла на солнечную, пространственную энергию и жидкое питание, 
> построила пирамиду, в 2006 году смотрела на Солнце до 5-6 часов[/B][/I]


Достойная альтернатива народному: "Вырастить сына, построить дом, посадить дерево"!  :Wink: 

И еще вопрос у меня к перечню достижений: и шо?

----------


## Иилья

Может лучше умом заниматься, а не тело гробить?
Вам не кажется,что вы не там ищете?

----------


## Toxica

У меня была стадия, когда я  почти не ела и почти не с пала, но периодически ко мне приходили осознания своих прошлых реинкарнаций и в общем меня вскрывало.
Через некоторое время я попала в психушку((((

----------


## Gaza

Артём Абрамов, моё Вам искреннее уважение! Молодец, одно слово! Всяких идиотских советов, типа заниматься умом, а не телом, не слушайте. Хотя Вы их и так слушать не будете.

----------


## Gaza

Татьяна Жадан, какой же Ваш друг солнцеед, если пьёт молоко и соки?

----------


## Поляков

> Татьяна Жадан, какой же Ваш друг солнцеед, если пьёт молоко и соки?


Может ест для того что бы не помереть? Ну и для того что бы так отжигать нужно много энергии.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Inbongo

> Может ест для того что бы не помереть? Ну и для того что бы так отжигать нужно много энергии.


Константин отдыхает, чувак жжжжет :Big Grin:

----------


## Поляков

> Константин отдыхает, чувак жжжжет


Кто такой Константин? А чувак жжет нереально, это да.  :Smilie:  Вся тусовка солнце-праноедов сплошное удовольствие для любителей трэша.

У них еще сайт нереальный - http://www.sunson2005.narod.ru/.

"Сириус является ментальным центром нашего рукава галактики. Три наших солнца обращаются вокруг Сириуса по эллиптической орбите с периодом 4 320 000 лет. По мере приближения к Сириусу Земля получает всё больше ментального облучения и люди умнеют. И наоборот."

"Андромедианцы заглянули в будущее и торжественно сообщили плеядеанцам: питание человечества будет состоять из экстракта пыльцы растений, мёда и фруктовых соков."

И т.п. Жесть!

----------


## Inbongo

> Кто такой Константин? А чувак жжет нереально, это да.  Вся тусовка солнце-праноедов сплошное удовольствие для любителей трэша.


Ну фильм с Киану Ривзом, про экзорциста :Smilie:

----------

